# Does you dog need to play with other dogs to be fulfilled?



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

With dog park threads popping up again, I would like to know how many people feel their dog(s) need playtime with other dogs to be a happy well rounded dog.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Definitely not. I prefer a dog that completely ignores other dogs they don't know.


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

My dog seems to love ANY attention, human or dog. She loves playing with other dogs but seems just as content to play with humans. She wants to be doing something 100% of the time and never seems to wear out though. Basically you should always be focused on her, tugging, throwing, running etc.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

And to add to my comment, I don't even think dogs needs to do the nose to nose hello on walks that so many people want to do with their dogs.

Some guy came up to while I was walking my dogs the other day. He's got his standard poodle type dog on a flexi leash. Asks if his dog can say hello. I, in the nicest way possible, say no thanks. He gives me a weird look and says "oh, so you want your dogs to be mean". I just brush it off and keep it moving. 

This is the common way of thinking. I just don't get why everyone thinks that every dog needs to meet each other. I don't walk up to everyone I see walking down the street and shake their hands and introduce myself. Why are dogs any different?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Nope. My dog doesn't need doggie friends. I do not get that way of thinking. He does get to "play" every now and then with my neighbors lab who he really likes and I trust. But he walks side by side with him on walks all the time (we walk together a lot) and they ignore each other. It's been great for training every since they were both pups.

He thinks I'm the best thing EVER. He has done without play dates and dog parks his whole life and is a well rounded dog who is a pleasure to own.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

My dog loves to meet other dogs, at least get the sniff in. Unfortunately most of the dog parks in my area are closed and fenced and the people have bad attitudes so we don't go. There is one very small unfenced area in a larger park. The kids are fenced in their area! My dog does very well here, in the unfenced park and the people are super nice.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Not at all - Keeta is a social misfit, and doesn't know how to play nicely, so no social interaction for her. 

Gryffon isn't interested in other dogs - may go and sniff noses if given the opportunity, but definitely more interested in his pack (me) than in some unknown dog.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado is a very social dog, he LOVES to play with other dogs. He's the type of dog that would be very lonely as an only dog so I would say yes that playdates are important to him. I can satisfy his needs pretty well and he's content but the excitement when we pull up to my parents or one of his friends walks through the door is just fun to watch. I'd miss seeing that spark for sure. He doesn't even greet my parents, he just runs for the side door which leads to the dog run and waits for Samson their labradoodle to join him lol

Jazzy on the other hand couldn't care less if she never saw another dog for the rest of her life. She prefers human company

Delgado obviously wouldn't die of heartbreak if all his playdates ceased but he would be very sad, that's for sure. His playdates are with family or friend's dogs so I know and trust them all


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Ward loves to play with other dogs - he gets supervised "pack play" daily at our training club with dogs he knows, but I wouldn't take him to a dog park. He kinda tunes me out when he's playing hard anyhow so it wouldn't really be safe with dogs I don't trust. 
If he didn't play with other dogs, I don't think it'd make a difference anyhow! He loves his people and I gotta admit, we are pretty fun lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I have 3, they can play with each other if they want. Ranger does get to mingle at training class, he's a social butterfly, the girls don't seem to care one way or another, they'd rather play fetch or some other game.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

My pup CRIES in the car when we get near the park, he gets overwhelmed with joy when he sees that there is someone to play with. He loves to chaise other dogs especially a few we have been playing with regularly. It is not the same at the park if it's just us... he won't play ball... he walks along side the fence waiting for friends.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I voted


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Within the household and a select few outside of the home yes. I don't really care to be approached by people with dogs I don't know..it's just a recipe for disaster. I can't be 100 percent sure how there dogs would react or them for that matter. I have a big enough pack that they don't need that interaction, but they do like to play. Dog parks are out of the question. All of mine are fine with dogs running up to them, that I made sure of. I don't need my dogs trying to kill any approaching dogs, so they are trained to be neutral.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

One may start wondering - why dogs, and any other creatures need to play at all? Humans isn't an exception, young creatures try perfecting their skills necessary for survaval. Boys play the war, girls play mothers, and puppies and kittens play hunters. You can watch every day how your dog progresses in it. Puppy squabble and chase changes into rough game of still young grown-ups, imagining some other dog to be their prey, and a watchful eye of an adult, so selective about his favourite objects to hunt. All young dogs would progress better in ... I hesitate to call it a pack, because a group of dogs brought to the doggy park forcefully is not a pack. A pack lives, sleeps and eats together.All young dogs would progress better in a group. For the handler that's better: many chances to practice obedience. But, pleaser, don't expect the doggy park to continue forever. There are plenty of books on dogs' psychology telling one and the same - that your dog doesn't really need anybody but you. If...If you are the leader of the pack, if you are a true Caesar for your dog - he wouldn't need other dogs when he is 3 year old. His best companion would be you, even if you are completely disabled.


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

My personal opinion is that social interaction is for the most part beneficial to a fulfilling life for all species that have innate social drives, whether same species or human. My birds are very social and I encourage them to interact if they like. Same with the dogs. Dasher is very much into meeting and greeting dogs and people. He is very well behaved and would be missing out on something that is important to him if I felt he needed to be only devoted to me alone. We don't do dog parks, but we go hiking off leash in an area that is frequented by others with off leash dogs. He meets everyone, but then returns to me and we all chat a few and move on. Ultimately he is devoted to me, but this interaction enriches his life greatly and causes no issues. 
Sasha is very much the same way, but not quite as motivated to interact. Neither of them shuns me to be with other dogs and they do retain their focus for the most part. 
Running, moving sniffing meeting greeting seem very elemental to being a dog. I do not just let them run free with no discipline or training, they stay near my and respond, never leave my sight. 
So its great!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I don't think dogs NEED to be with other dogs but I feel they enjoy the interaction and comraderie of being a member of a pack, I have 6 dogs and never take them to dog parks, but since I am fortunate to have horse property my dogs spend a lot of time playing with each other as I do the chores , each of them idolizes me, but there is no question in my mind that they thoroughly enjoy playing with each other like a pack of dogs would, most dogs are social creatures if allowed to be so, in fact my young German Shepherd often times lays with my young filly in either her stall or turn out paddock if she's outside by herself, she loves to interact with both the other dogs and the horses.


----------



## BahCan (May 29, 2010)

No, my dog does not need to play with other dogs. She is not comfortable with other dogs so I don't put her in that position. She has me and that is all she needs to keep her healthy and happy.


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

We have 3 dogs and my shepherd really loves playing with our Australian silky terriers and they love playing with him. If they come across other dogs when we are out, they generally don't play with them. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i have mixed feeling about a dog needing contact with other dogs.
i allow my dog to play with other dogs if they're friendly. there's
a section in the woods that we go to where people gather with
their dogs. sometimes there's 25 dogs running around. my dog
won't approach a dog or a person without a command.

i don't see where any harm is done having a friendly dog
or letting a dog play with other dogs.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that's a training issue. the dog park is a great training tool.



Neko said:


> My pup CRIES in the car when we get near the park, he gets overwhelmed with joy when he sees that there is someone to play with. He loves to chaise other dogs especially a few we have been playing with regularly.
> 
> >>>>> It is not the same at the park if it's just us... he won't play ball... he walks along side the fence waiting for friends.<<<<< [/QUOTE]


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Our 3 year old Shepherd and 13 year old Mini Schnauzer play every day. And every 2 weeks our Shepherd goes to Doggie Day Care. He has a ball ! He has been going all his life is is a better Dog for that reason.


----------

